# I am so FURIOUS with my neighbors right now



## ellen (Sep 10, 2013)

A while ago my neighbor across the street showed me one of her hatchling RES. She told me to come over any time and look at their pond. She said she used to have a desert tortoise but it went missing. My brother recalled seeing a desert tortoise eaten by a dog, so you can probably put two and two together for that poor baby.

Anyway. A few weeks ago I found two half-starved kittens. You could feel each individual vertebrae in their backs. Being the soft hearted person I am I brought them in. This same neighbor then asked if I knew what happened to her kittens. They were skin and bones playing in the street of course I'm not giving them back to get hit by a car. They have a dog and they feed him outside of the fence and he's covered in mats.... Well, had. I haven't seen him in forever.

Her adult female RES wasn't so lucky. I found her in the street this morning. Her carapace was completely split open. Blood, viscera... The poor baby... It looks like she was smashed under someone's tire, and based on where she was someone swerved to hit her.

I went to go tell her when I got home just now and her drunken husband called me a bunch of obscenities and told me to get off his property. She's going to be so heart broken when she can't find her turtle, but she obviously isn't taking care of her animals. UGH. That turtle was so beautiful and in great condition. She could have easily lived for many more years if they'd just take proper care of her.

The next time I see her I'm going to tell her what happened to the RES, but I'm never going to give those kittens back. If I saw one of them in the street I'd likely lose it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2013)

The husband sounds like a wonderful person!

If it were me, I'd stay as far away from them (both) as possible.


----------



## stu (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't know where you are but in the UK we have a charity the RSPCA who have powers like the police to deal with people like this, do you have anything similar where you are?


----------



## ellen (Sep 10, 2013)

Easier said than done. The wife has been a family friend for as long as I could remember. She's a sweet lady...She just doesn't know how to take care of her animals. :/ If I suddenly started ignoring her I'd end up getting lectured by my mom.

Stu - I could try the Humane Society of Southern Arizona, but at the same time I really don't want to cause trouble in the neighborhood. We have enough trouble as it is.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2013)

When you're in her company, not with her husband, you might tell her how offensive he was to you, and because of that, you would like to stay away from him for the time being, and, "...I hope you understand."


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 10, 2013)

Take Yvonne'advice and just stay away . There is nothing you can do but cause problems for yourself. You can't change people like that.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## kathyth (Sep 10, 2013)

I would keep the kittens and also avoid the husband at all costs. There is no sense in trying to be rational with someone who is impaired.
You are a kind person!


----------



## Irish (Sep 10, 2013)

A friend of the family, but negligent as far as being a responsible pet owner. Does she have a valid excuse? Dementia? I find it very hard to be forgiving when animals die cruel deaths, or suffer. Nothing good comes of arguing with a hostile drunk. Be careful.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 10, 2013)

Tell her the news and then try to avoid them.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 10, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> When you're in her company, not with her husband, you might tell her how offensive he was to you, and because of that, you would like to stay away from him for the time being, and, "...I hope you understand."



This is what I would do.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ellen
I think I have their family across the street from the warehouse in Phx .


----------



## Chinque (Sep 10, 2013)

AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!! I HATE SITUATIONS LIKE THIS WHERE PEOPLE DON'T TAKE CARE OF THEIR ANIMALS!!!!! I am sorry, but seriously?!?! Two kittens, a dog, a turtle, AND a drunk husband! SERIOUSLY?! Okay, sorry about that, I get that I'm a little extreme sometimes, but seriously? First I would talk to her, explain the situation and tell her what her husband said, then see how that plays out. But, if she continues to buy and neglect animals, I would call PETA, the ASPCA, or the humane society on these people, because that is unacceptable. Aaaawwwww... I feel so sorry for those poor babies... :*(


----------



## Tom (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't call someone who abuses and or neglects their animals "friend", family or otherwise. And if my mother attempted to lecture me about my treatment of such people, SHE would get a lecture of her own. Tolerating or overlooking abuse, is nearly as bad as committing the abuse. Whether its people or animals. There is no excuse, drunk idiot husband or not. Lots of people live in abusive situations and still do the right thing.

I think furious is the correct emotion for the situation.


----------



## ellen (Sep 13, 2013)

Well, apparently she's been sick which would explain why I haven't seen her floating around from house to house gossiping with all the neighbors. Sadly, no one has done anything about the poor turtle on the road. I'm extremely squeamish but I think I need to give it a proper burial myself.  It deserved better than what it got but it's the least I can do for it. I just wish I had someone's help because I'm likely going to make myself extremely sick trying to move it.


----------



## TommyZ (Sep 13, 2013)

Chaffes my butt to hear stuff like that...sorry for that experience. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Sep 13, 2013)

I agree with Tom. I have threatened a called to the human society on a family member. They cleaned up their act really quick. I couldn't be friends with an animal abuser. I do think you should turn them in. I don't think you have to give your name if you don't want too. Ditto on the mom thing too. If you don't clean my house and pay my bills, you don't get to tell me what to do.ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 13, 2013)

Okay I am the Animal Control Officer/Humane Society/whatever... I walk up to the house to see "abused animals", but where are they? A dead turtle in the street smushed by cars can't be used as abuse. The kittens no longer "belong" to this person they belong to the OP since she has taken them in. The dog? The OP hasn't saw it for awhile, so it may not even be there. What would this accomplish other then tick off the drunk and possibly the OPs family?


----------



## wellington (Sep 13, 2013)

I thought she had more then just the one turtle. I forgot the dog hasn't been seen, only had the bad matting on the brain and I assumed the kittens were from a mother cat. Give me a break, I have CRS


----------



## ascott (Sep 13, 2013)

Put gloves on that you can throw away....bring a large towel that can be folded over the turtle a couple of times....and already ha e your hole dug at least 18 + inches deep and make sure large enough in diameter .....go and lay the towel quickly over the turtle so you to not make eye contact up close....be prepared for odor ...and grasp the towel and turtle with both hands and once you get it off of the road then fold towel under and back over....bury the little bugger and maybe plant a tree or plant atop it....good luck


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 13, 2013)

wellington said:


> I thought she had more then just the one turtle. I forgot the dog hasn't been seen, only had the bad matting on the brain and I assumed the kittens were from a mother cat. Give me a break, I have CRS



They may well have more, I was just going by what animals I had recalled being listed. No matter how you look at it, it was (and may still be) a bad situation. Atleast the story is having a happy ending for the two kittens. 

When the woman was healthy, did you ever see anything wrong with the animals (other then mats)? Hopefully it was a one time problem, but now you know things weren't great, so keep an eye open for future problems when you might be able to step in sooner if needed.




ascott said:


> Put gloves on that you can throw away....bring a large towel that can be folded over the turtle a couple of times....and already ha e your hole dug at least 18 + inches deep and make sure large enough in diameter .....go and lay the towel quickly over the turtle so you to not make eye contact up close....be prepared for odor ...and grasp the towel and turtle with both hands and once you get it off of the road then fold towel under and back over....bury the little bugger and maybe plant a tree or plant atop it....good luck



I like the planting something on top of the body (I do it here whenever possible).


----------



## Phantom9 (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't envy the op and the situation they are in but I live out in the sticks and if I could call the aspca on the a-holes who abandon dogs and cats by my house I would in a heart beat. I have seen far too many get hit around sharp corners and on the levee. The ability to be able to save atleast one animal even if you burn a few bridges would be worth it to me.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2013)

Have you ever groomed a matted dog, or shaved one? It might be a nice gesture, next time you see her, to offer to take care of the dog's coat for her...or even offer to take the dog to the groomer for her.


----------



## sibi (Sep 13, 2013)

I would tread lightly when dealing with this woman. First of all, her drunkard husband is likely an abuser himself. Secondly, if he physically abuses his wife, and someone tries to get in between their way of living, he can turn on you. The abused, his wife, is likely neglecting/abusing the animals (or he may be responsible for that too), because she's being abused. This whole thing can get ugly real fast.

If I were you Ellen, I would stay as far away as possible from them. If you hear fighting or quarreling going on there, call the police. Remember, people who abuse poor, defenseless animals are very likely to abuse humans too.


----------



## ellen (Sep 14, 2013)

I know of at least one more turtle. A hatchling that, if it's still alive, should be about six months old by now. I asked my mom more about the woman and found out the following: She's sick in bed with kidney stones and all of said abused animals apparently belonged to her daughter. Her daughter's constantly running around with shady looking men so I think her mother's stuck taking care of the discarded pets... 

But at the same time they're from Mexico, here legally - she was so excited to tell my mom that she was closed to becoming a naturalized citizen, and there could be cultural factors involved with why they aren't taking care of their animals. This neighborhood is primarily Hispanic (myself included but my ancestors were here before Arizona became part of the US), and no one really lets their dogs into the house? I'd really need to look into the subject more before making such wild claims but it's kind of the "norm". My next door neighbor's parakeets even spend the day outside.

As for the poor mother turtle, I waited too long.  By the time it cooled down enough to go dig a hole, it was gone. I don't know if it's been pushed somewhere down the road or if it was taken with the trash or what...

On a brighter note, the kittens are doing wonderfully. They're chubby now, constantly purring, and always on your lap kneading and/or trying to nurse on your clothing. No signs of parasites, infections, or fleas. My brother named them Cicero and Astrid.




I took this the day I brought them in. You can tell Cicero (tabby) was in a lot worse shape than Astrid. I couldn't believe she was a cat! I thought she was some kind of squirrel at first. I went out to catch her and then Astrid appeared out of nowhere as he's still prone to do so I brought him, too. 

I'll take an updated picture the next time I can get them to sit still. Their old names were "Lee" and "Africa". Take a guess who was who. lol.


----------

